# strange rash



## WonkaBar (Aug 4, 2005)

Wednesday my chihuahua Wonka developed a light itchy rash on her tummy and chest. Not wanting to risk anything I rushed her to the vet. He walked in took one quick look and said it was an allergic reaction (wonka has never been one to have allergy problems). he gave her a shot of steroids and sent us on our way and I was relieved it wasn't anything more serious.

Thursday I gave her a bath (using only Johnson and Johnson baby shampoo) to get some of the blood off of her from where she was scratching. She seemed to not itch anymore after the shot and was eating/playing/feeling just fine.

Today I check her tummy again and the rash is much worse. it's darker, and has spread all over her tummy/chest/under arms/legs/nose/mouth. She seems to be feeling just fine and not itching, but the rash is worrying me.. should I take her back to the vet or am I just being a total worrisome momma?

Here are pics of her current rash (taken just a few minutes ago), have any of you seen a rash like this on your chi?...



















should I be worried?.. :C


----------



## cloeyandtinysmom (Dec 17, 2008)

im suprised the vet didnt give you a cream also so u can rub it in, my sister has a pug its almost the same thing except his was red pinkish skin and little bumps and so much scratching at it he had the rash u have when itching she gave her the cream and hers was fine . i also noticed like little spots on my chihuahua its turning redish very little spots im going in monday with him to take blood for his neutering and im gonna have them look at it.hope all goes well with with Wonka hope he gets better real soon.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd be a bit worried... my mom's Persian died of a flea reaction. So, it can happen.

Any fleas, new foods, treats, doggy stuff washed in new soap..? Even a new floor wash might cause it.

Ak the vet about dog use of benidril. I know they can take it, but, best to ask..


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

id deffinetly take nadia back to the vet if it got worse.... have you changed food? changed what you washed her with? anything you can think of? even the LITTLEST thing can cause a reaction, and you probably don't even notice you changed it.... but id deff. go back to the vet...if it was me....im worried just looking at it, your poor baby


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I would go to the vet also. 
Poor baby he must not feel so good.  

Keep us updated.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Definitely see vet again, though they'll just as likely give another steroid shot which really just masks the symptoms and gives temporary relief. Often this is enough and steroids can be life savers in an emergency, but not good longer term or given too often.

Already good advice given. If she were mine she'd be seeing a homeopathic vet. Personally, if she wasn't itching, I'd refuse any more steroids. But that's my thoughts.

My niece won't use the baby shampoo you describe on her little ones, it's too scented and makes her little boys skin irritated!
Look on the web for more natural products.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

are you using one of those plug in air fresheners as they can be highly allergic in some dogs ?


----------



## WonkaBar (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks so much for all the replies :3

I am taking her to our vet in just a few minutes to see what is going on. They said it may not be an allergy since the steroid shot didn't help the rash at all :/


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

What about your soap powder? It could be cuddling up to you


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Let us know what the vet says! Poor baby! I hope you can get some relief. Maybe a cortisone cream or similar and some benadryl or a prescription antihistamine. 

We used to have a French Bulldog who would get a similar looking rash, but they would develop little pimples in places and it turned out to be a staph infection. It was recurrent. She was on antibiotics for a long time. It was a real pain to deal with. I hope that your babies problem can be solved quickly and simply! 

Brodysmom


----------



## WonkaBar (Aug 4, 2005)

Well I went to my normal vet today to have Wonka's rash checked out.

Turns out it is not a rash at all, but blood spots. He immediately checked her blood for any unusual signs and found none (thank goodness). He then did some more tests and found out it was an autoimmune reaction. He put her on prednisone to ease the flare and antibiotics to get rid of any virus or infection (which he thinks may have brought on the flare, but also said it could pretty much have been anything).

Thanks everyone for your helpful comments :3


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

IMO..I would find another vet. I am bothered by the fact that they brushed it off as rash and didnt even consider it being anything else. It could have saved you another vet expense.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

^ Yup I agree with Yoshismom.

I'm glad tho she well be ok.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

If she has had an auto immune rsponse, think carefully before re vaccinating her.
Again, if she were mine I'd be seeing a holistic/homeopathic vet.

Out f interest, has she recently had a vaccine?


----------

